# Which arrangement?



## lstratton (13 Mar 2011)

hello all,

I would like to try and create a moss only tank having been inspired by the following aquarium:





So which of the following compositions of the wood do you think is best? (I don't want to put the substrate in until i've decided on the layout as there will be 2 layers of substrate)
1



2



3



4



5



6




Thank you all for your comments in advance.


----------



## Celestial (13 Mar 2011)

Thats some nice wood! If your going for a 'jungle edge' look, I would go for scape 5, but if not I would go for scape 4 and have 2 'bushes' with some white sand nearing the middle. What are the tank dimensions? 
Also, my opinion may be different from yours, so go with what you feel fits best to your desired scape, after all its you thats going to be looking at it all the time, not me!


----------



## lstratton (13 Mar 2011)

Its at 30 x 15 x 12 Clearseal.  i'm currently swinging more to 5 but then quite like the look of the 2 bushes that you get in 6


----------



## Gfish (13 Mar 2011)

No. 4 for me. Less is more on this one and to the right you could build some rolling hills with boulders wrapped in mesh and covered in moss too. 

That tank you showed as an influence is great! I hope yours has that kind of look about it. I look forward to seeing how it ends up.


----------



## lstratton (14 Mar 2011)

Thanks guys.  I really hope I can get it looking along the lines of the influence, its such a beautiful tank


----------



## Tom (14 Mar 2011)

4 or 5 for me  Great pieces, just make sure to cover the sawn-off edges in the moss!


----------



## lstratton (16 Mar 2011)

I think I've decided to start of with 4 and then get that settled and decide if I want to add in the right side at a later date.
Thanks


----------

